# Hilfe! 0900 auf der Telefonrechnung



## chemo (23 März 2004)

Hallo,

mich hat gestern ein echter Schock erwischt, als ich die monatliche Telefonrechnung der Telekom öffnete: Unter den "Beträgen anderer Anbieter" findet sich unter BT (Germany) eine 0900-Nummer, die mir 33 Euro für eine 19minütige Einwahl berechnet. Auf Anfrage bei BT antwortete mir eine äußerst unfreundliche Callcenterdame, dass es sich hierbei um eine gebührenpflichtige Einwahl ins Internet handle, die definitiv bewusst und mit Bestätigung des Nutzers angewählt worden sei und zudem Einwände gegen diese Rechnung "vollkommen zwecklos" seien. Zudem weigerte sie sich standhaft, mir genau zu erläutern, um was für einen "gebührenpflichtigen Zugang" es sich dabei genau gehandelt haben soll. Da ich sicher weiß, solch eine Einwahl nie und nimmer bestätigt zu haben, stellt sich mir nun die Frage, wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. Noch ein paar Fakten:

1. Ich hänge über mein Netzwerkkabel per DSL am Internet (T-online, Eumexanlage PC 704-Lan). Bisher hatte ich mich immer relativ sicher gefühlt, da ich ja nur per DSL am Netz hänge, aber augenscheinlich gehts ja doch irgendwie, den Beweis dafür habe ich schwarz auf weiß auf meiner Telefonrechnung.

2. Meinen Rechner habe ich komplett durchsucht und überprüft, ein Dialer in irgendeiner wie auch immer gearteten Form war nicht (mehr?) aufzufinden, die fragliche Einwahl liegt jedoch auch schon genau zwei Monate zurück.

3. Die Überprüfung der fraglichen 0900-Nummer (09009000019300) auf der Seite der regtp führt zu keinem Fund, heißt das, dass diese Nummer sowieso nicht registriert ist und demnach allein deshalb keine Zahlung erfolgen muss?

Ich gehe jetzt davon aus, dass ich nun ein Schreiben an die Telekom fertigmache, das ich in Kopie auch direkt an BT Germany schicke und gleichzeitig meine Einzugsermächtigung über diese Rechnung bei der Bank widerrufe und den Betrag abzüglich der durch den Dialer verursachten Kosten selbst neu überweise. Ist dieses Vorgehen rechtlich einwandfrei und was sollte ich in meinem Schreiben an die Telekom genau aufführen? Und wie konnte das überhaupt funktionieren, über DSL einen Dialer auszuführen, wohlgemerkt auch ohne mein Wissen? Und, für die Zukunft, wie verhindere ich, dass sowas nochmal passiert und demnächst womöglich irgendwann nicht nur 30 sondern 3000 Euro auf meiner Telefonrechnung auftauchen?

Wäre super, wenn mir irgendjemand helfen könnte, ich bin nämlich nun zutiefst verunsichert. Vielen dank schonmal 

P.S.: Mir ist bewusst, dass sowohl die fragliche 0900er-Nummer, als auch die potentielle Dialereinwahl über eine Eumex 704 PC Lan hier im Forum schon rauf und runter diskutiert wurde. Allerdings blick ich in diesen Beiträgen so garnicht mehr durch, sicherlich auch, weil meine technischen Kenntnisse vielleicht nicht ausreichen, um all das zu kapieren. Also bitte nicht böse sein, wenn ich hier nochmal neu poste, aber ich will nur wissen, was ich jetzt tun soll. Fakt ist, dass ich nicht bewusst irgendeinen Dialer aktiviert habe, dass die Dame von BT Germany äußerst unkooperativ und unfreundlich war und dass ich DEFINITIV nur über mein Netzwerkkabel über meine Eumexanlage am Netz hänge (keine zusätzliche ISDN-Verbindung zum faxen oder ähnliches) und sich dieser Betrag nunmal auf meiner Rechnung befindet. Wie gesagt, bin dankbar über jede Hilfe!


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2004)

chemo schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich hänge über mein Netzwerkkabel per DSL am Internet (T-online, Eumexanlage
> PC 704-Lan). Bisher hatte ich mich immer relativ sicher gefühlt, da ich ja nur per DSL am Netz hänge,
> aber augenscheinlich gehts ja doch irgendwie, den Beweis dafür habe ich schwarz auf weiß
> auf meiner Telefonrechnung.



Dann bist du der erste , der den Beweis dafür antritt, daß ein Heizlüfter an der Antennensteckdose
 betrieben werden kann. In Fachkreisen nennt man das ein sogenanntes DSL-UFO. Bisher hat
 noch jeder, der das behauptet hat, später mehr oder weniger kleinlaut zugestehen (müssen ),
 daß es eine Verbindung zum Telefonnetz gibt, auch wenn das oft nicht so offensichtlich ist. 

cp 

Ansonsten der immer wieder empfohlene  Weg:

"Erste Schritte" 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161


----------



## yuppi (23 März 2004)

chemo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 3. Die Überprüfung der fraglichen 0900-Nummer (09009000019300) auf der Seite der regtp führt zu keinem Fund, heißt das, dass diese Nummer sowieso nicht registriert ist und demnach allein deshalb keine Zahlung erfolgen muss?



Hallo, 

lese dir doch bitte mal den Thread durch  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4119&start=75      da geht es um deine oben genannte Nummer.


----------



## Dino (23 März 2004)

Naja, wenn es um die Eumex 704 LAN geht, wollen wir mal lieber nicht von einem DSL-UFO reden. Ich kenne die Anlage zwar nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, aber wenn ich mir die Beschreibung unter

http://www.telekom.de/dtag/downloads/b/b704_tt.pdf

ansehe, geht für mich daraus eindeutig hervor, dass diese Anlage ein ISDN-Modem zur Verfügung stellt, dass z.B. via DFÜ-Netzwerk angesprochen werden kann. Und damit hätten wir den Grund für die Einwahl.

Also: Kein DSL-UFO, sondern schlicht und ergreifend das, was hier immer wieder gepredigt wird. Nämlich, dass DSL nur solange sicher ist, wie kein zusätzliches Analog-/ISDN-Modem installiert ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> In Fachkreisen nennt man das ein sogenanntes DSL-UFO. Bisher hat
> noch jeder, der das behauptet hat, später mehr oder weniger kleinlaut zugestehen (müssen ),
> daß es eine Verbindung zum Telefonnetz gibt, auch wenn das oft nicht so offensichtlich ist.





			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn ich mir die Beschreibung unter
> 
> http://www.telekom.de/dtag/downloads/b/b704_tt.pdf
> 
> ansehe, geht für mich daraus eindeutig hervor, dass diese Anlage ein ISDN-Modem zur Verfügung stellt, dass z.B. via DFÜ-Netzwerk angesprochen werden kann. Und damit hätten wir den Grund für die Einwahl.


ups , hab ich doch wieder die Ironietags vergessen oder wenigstens ein winkiwinki Emotikon 

genau das war es was ich ausdrücken wollte, es gibt keine DSL-Ufos sondern nur versteckte 
Telefonzugänge.  In Zukunft werd ich gewissenhaft die Ironietags setzen, versprochen...

cp


----------



## Dino (23 März 2004)

Die Hauptsache ist doch, dass chemo versteht, weshalb eine Einwahl möglich sein konnte, damit er die Ursache für die Zukunft abstellen kann.
Ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob die Eumex nun auschließlich über einen USB-Anschluss angesprochen wird oder ob da sowohl ein LAN- als auch ein USB-Kabel parallel vom Rechner zur Anlage vorhanden sein müssen.


----------



## chemo (23 März 2004)

*Eumex*

Also, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe bietet die Eumex da also, sozusagen als "besonderen Service", einen ISDN-Zugang neben dem DSL-Zugang über das Netzwerkkabel? Okay, das iss dann technisch kein Dialer über DSL, aber für nen technisch relativ unerfahrenen Nutzer wie mich macht das ja dann auch keinen Unterschied. Und, ja, ich hab definitiv nicht noch ein zweites Kabel stecken, 100%. Die Frage, die sich mir stellt: Kann ich das irgendwie deaktivieren, diese ISDN-keine-Ahnung-Funktion? Ich brauch das ja nicht wirklich, ich will weder mit dem Computer faxe versenden, noch telefonieren oder sowas. Gibts ne Möglichkeit, dies einfach auszustellen und somit zu verhindern, dass die Anlage (oder die dazugehörige Software) einen Internetzugang erlaubt, von dem ich nix weiß? Und, was mich noch viel mehr interessieren würde, wieso verkauft ausgerechnet die heiß geliebte Telekom ne Anlage mit soner technischen Möglichkeit, ohne ihre Kunden wenigstens ausdrücklich darauf hinzuweisen?


----------



## Dino (23 März 2004)

Tja, chemo, ich denke, dass ein entsprechender Hinweis auf ein integriertes ISDN-Modem sicher vorhanden ist. Und zwar genau da, wo *ich* gewöhnlich zuletzt nachzusehen pflege: In der Gebrauchsanweisung!  
Dort wird es sicherlich nicht als Warnung stehen, wohl aber als Ausstattungsmerkmal. Und was das Abschalten anbetrifft, kann ich nur dazu raten, genau eben diese Gebrauchsanweisung aus der Schublade zu holen und dort nachzulesen.


----------



## Rex Cramer (23 März 2004)

Die Anleitung kann man im allgemeinen in die Tonne treten. Ob vor oder nach der Telefonanlage, bleibt dem Inhaber überlassen. 
Die Funktion steht und fällt mit der konfigurierbaren LAN-Capi. Im Prinzip würde es genügen, die Eumex einmalig mit den DSL-Einwahldaten zu versorgen und den PC dann "vergessen zu lassen", dass er überhaupt an dem Ding hängt. Das doofe an der Eumex ist, dass sie ein paar nette Eigenschaften hat, die die Software fast unverzichtbar machen. So sperrt sich z. B. der Router bei Einwahlproblemen und lässt sich nur noch über die eigene Software Homenetcontrol entsperren. Deswegen ist es wohl am schlauesten, die Anlage einmalig nur über USB zu konfigurieren, die Netzwerkkarte von Hand einzurichten und dann den Stecker des USB-Kabels zu ziehen.

@Chemo: Wenn sich die Anlage bei Dir noch nie von alleine gesperrt hat, dann könntest Du auch die komplette Anlagensoftware vom PC deinstallieren. Die Netzwerkkarte kriegt standardmäßig ihre IP-Adresse per DHCP zugewiesen und funktioniert dann auch ohne, dass der PC die Anlage "kennt".


----------



## chemo (23 März 2004)

Mhm, dass ich den Router per homenetcontrol entsperren musste, hatte ich leider schon öfter, also dir komplette Software runterzuhauen ist wohl nicht die beste Lösung... Und nur die Capi-Control rauswerfen, könnte das funktionieren? Die Anleitung hilft mir da im übrigen auch nicht weiter, zumindest ich als nicht-Vollblutprofi finde da nix dazu :-( Vielleicht sollt ichs mal beim Eumexsupport der Telekom versuchen, die Jungs dort waren bisher immer die einzigen Ansprechpartner bei der Telekom (oder irgendwelchen Untergesellschaften derselben, die man als Kunde ja sowieso nicht wirklich auseinander halten kann), die halbwegs kompetent und sogar freundlich (bei der Telekom!) erschienen...


----------



## Rex Cramer (23 März 2004)

Ist leider ein Weilchen her, dass ich an der Eumex gesessen habe. Probier´s doch einfach aus. Deinstalliere Capi-Control und teste, ob sich der Router dann noch sperren und entsperren lässt. Vielleicht solltest Du als Gegenprobe dann noch versuchen, im DFÜ-Netzwerk eine Einwahl zu konfigurieren und schauen, ob´s funktioniert. 
Wie gesagt: Wenn die Anlage nicht zu weit vom PC entfernt ist, dann ist die Lösung mit dem USB-Kabel wohl am sichersten. Wenn die Anlage sich sperrt, mal kurz das Kabel reinstecken und wieder entsperren. So hatte ich das gelöst und damit war kein Zugriff auf das ISDN-Modem über die Netzwerkkarte möglich.


----------



## chemo (29 März 2004)

Okay, danke erstmal an alle, die mir Tips zu meinem Problem geben konnten. Inzwischen habe ich mit den Jungs von der Eumex-Hotline gesprochen, die gleich wussten, worum es geht (ich war wohl nicht der einzige, der im Glauben, "nur" DSL zu benutzen, einen Dialer auf der Telefonrechnung hatte). Die einzige Lösung, eine Einwahl per ISDN in Zukunft unmöglich zu machen, ist, die komplette mit der Eumex mitgelieferte Software vom Rechner zu schmeißen und im Notfall über die weiterhin mögliche Webbrowser-Konfiguration mit der anlage zu "kommunizieren". Laut Hotline-Menschen rät das die Telekom inzwischen allen Kunden, die die Eumex nutzen, natürlich nur auf gesonderte Nachfrage. Fragt sich immer noch, warum den nichtsahnenden Leien keiner von Anfang an darauf hinweist, dass man mit der Installation der mitgelieferten Software gleichzeitig eine Möglichkeit eröffnet, einem Dialer unbemerkt die Einwahl über ISDN zu ermöglichen (ich hoffe, dass ich das technisch jetzt halbwegs kapiert habe?). In meinem speziellen Fall hat die Telekom den fraglichen Betrag ohne Meckern storniert und mich gebeten, alles weitere direkt mit BT (Germany) auszumachen, denen ich mittlerweile einen Einschreibebrief zukommen lassen habe. Mal schauen, wie es dort nun weitergeht...


----------

